# Are There Real Sants In The 21st Century?



## stupidjassi (Apr 3, 2008)

WJKK WJKF 

I was wondering that almost 100/50 years ago there were  Real Saints like Bhai Randhir singh, Piara singh, Pooran Singh etc. People who met those souls were also blessed.

But what about now? Do you guys , (any of you) know if there is Real Saints living in Canada/UK/INdia/US . Or have anybody heard about them ???????

Please post some of the names if you know. It`ll be really appericable.
thanks
stupidjassi


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 3, 2008)

Respected stupidjassi ji

This question is one that I myself find unanswerable. There were individuals, as you say, who were called "Sant "-- and you name a few. When reading about them there is always an *S.* before their names -- as with Randhir Singh -- and they were accorded great respect in those days. There is a line in Bandginama -- written also by someone called a "Sant" . That line says  "Never Test a Sant".  My point being that the spirituality of these people was not theoretical in the minds of those who called them "Sant" in those days. 

There is another question -- may I ask it? When you use the term "Sant" what qualities are you thinking of? Or are you wondering yourself? There are many ways a sant can be described. All different. Gurbani says, There is only one Sant. This statement shouldn't be interpreted in a simplistic way.

The sants you list above are felt by some today to be political agents and  therefore not "sants". Yet others argue that the  word "sant" is reminiscent of Hindu influences that should be discouraged or even harshly discouraged. Others who are called "sant" are Babas running political cells under the guise of political organizations. Yet others are leaders of cults. Still others called "sant" are leaders of sects where the idea of the divine reincarnating as a human is firmly believed. Calling them "Sant" fuels controversies that are already raging. 

*Added later: But I know of some individuals who to my eyes are truly saintly. *

You are asking a complicated question. I don't see how you are going to get a clear-cut answer. Maybe you don't really want a clear-cut answer. Perhaps it is the discourse that follows that you want to read. That is a reasonable expectation. Thanks for raising the question.


----------



## stupidjassi (Apr 4, 2008)

thanks for you reply . lol . Its not that complicated question as you think it is. Actually its not your fault, its just we make everything complicated. 
All i meant was when you say this


aad0002 said:


> *Added later: But I know of some individuals who to my eyes are truly saintly. *



*I want to know or get close to those people because i recall when i was in college , and i was not that good in studies. I ask one of my friend a simple question "i study so much but i never gets marks , So how i can be intelligent and topper" and as  expected i got simple answer 
"Make an friend who is already intelligent " 

 that`s it. So true. This is same reason , 
' if you want to be saint make a friend who is already saint' *


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 4, 2008)

The answer is painfully simple as Guru Sahib have told  'one in a  million Of Gurmukhs'.......

FOR GURMUKH.......is one 

One who believes and acts as per bani 100 %.

Does it mean anything?
If yes; that is the answer.


----------



## Randip Singh (Apr 4, 2008)

stupidjassi said:


> WJKK WJKF
> 
> I was wondering that almost 100/50 years ago there were Real Saints like Bhai Randhir singh, Piara singh, Pooran Singh etc. People who met those souls were also blessed.
> 
> ...


 
I'll be honest with you, I have only come accross one 20th Century Saint and that is Bhaghat Puran Singh of Pingalwara fame:

www.*pingalwara*online.org

The people who have cited above I would certainly said were Gurmukhs, but not Saints.

A living Saint maybe Nelson Mandela.


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 4, 2008)

Irrespective of any sect, I should also add Mother Teresa.  This was the answer that was received in almost a similar post and it is distinctly remembered that namjap ji had replied this.  

It is always nice to have you namjap ji, aad ji and taciturn like kds1980 who are always guiding us in the crisis. Dear Randip ji , I had not forgotten   your contribution. You really seem to be  polite person . 

Thanks to  Aman ji for this Service. 

Blessed is Mr. Aman Singh who is engaged in this self less service and may he be blessed by Him for all the pains and the labor that he is undertaking for us.

All of us are trying to help one another in a way that we can. But in the process we may have hurt someone. Forgiveness is entreated for this from all those who have not stated it in words. They have been very kind. 


Regards to all!


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 4, 2008)

*Make things complicated? Who me? Not? :crazy:
*


----------



## stupidjassi (Apr 4, 2008)

Sikh80 said:


> The answer is painfully simple as Guru Sahib have told  'one in a  million Of Gurmukhs'.......
> 
> FOR GURMUKH.......is one
> 
> ...


haha i know its dat simple. but what i`m asking is more simpler that it is. I know the defination but i`m saying have you MET? or have you seen in today? i`m asking of the names of the real people

thanks
stupidjassi


----------



## spnadmin (Apr 4, 2008)

I have me a few people in my own life like this. And they are not praying all the time, but making changes where there is need and suffering. They put me to shame. They do not spend time on the Internet. And they are really humble. Humble is different from self-effacing. That is a concept that I would like to explore sometime. 

Another thought -- from stories, not personal experience -- Gyani Thakur Singh may have been a sant. What do you think?


----------



## Sikh80 (Apr 4, 2008)

stupidjassi said:


> haha i know its dat simple. but what i`m asking is more simpler that it is. I know the defination but i`m saying have you MET? or have you seen in today? i`m asking of the names of the real people
> 
> thanks
> stupidjassi



Jassi The great ji,

We always come to know of many events when these have happened. Some institutions fall and some revive But those responsible for the setting up of the institutions are the one  which we follow. One can always look around to find the one. Naming any living person is always fraught with risk as it may ignite some form of controversy.

Further we always come to know of these type of saintly soul irrespective of their linage caste, creed or clime when infact they stop existing in human attire. 

You may as well name one from yourself and let us know.


The pre fix in your assumed name is........ Lol! I do not know...!!!lol!!!


----------



## mein murakh (Jan 5, 2009)

sorry!  I can`t give u name of living saint but let ask GURU GRANTH SAHIB JI . sahib blessed"MANTRN RAAM RAAM [which is present at everywhere] NAAMN DHIANN SARBATR PURNEH------------------------KHAT[six]LAKHAN  PURANN  PURKHEH NAANAK NAAM SAADH SAVAJNEH"40th band of slok sahaskrti[ang-1357]. this the tool which our GREAT GOD has blessed us. OK best wishes. gur fateh                       mein murakh 


Moderator's translation: after changing Gurmukhi fonts to Roman fonts using highlight and then Fonts - Verdana. Not funny :inca:

Thread title = Laugh A Littlesorry! I can`t give u name of living saint but let ask Guru Granth Sahib JI . sahib blessed"MANTRN RAAM RAAM [which is present at everywhere] NAAMN DHIANN SARBATR PURNEH------------------------KHAT[six]LAKHAN PURANN PURKHEH NAANAK NAAM SAADH SAVAJNEH"40th band of slok sahaskrti[ang-1357]. this the tool which our GREAT GOD has blessed us. OK best wishes. gur fateh mein murakh  *Edit by aad0002*


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 5, 2009)

mein_murakh -- The official language of the forum is English. An English sentence must be the first sentence of the message. Thank you.

*However, As I suspected. This is an English sentence and You used Gurmukhi text to cover it up as a kind of joke. Please do not do this again or an infraction will be issued. *


----------



## stupidjassi (Jan 5, 2009)

aad0002 said:


> mein_murakh -- The official language of the forum is English. Please post accordingly an English translation. An English sentence must be the first sentence of the message. Thank you.
> 
> *However, As I suspected. This is an English sentence and You used Gurmukhi text to cover it up as a kind of joke. Please do not do this again or an infraction will be issued. *



actually it was in English but i guess somehow it got encrypted in punjabi and messed up with unicodes. lol
Original post should be :- 
==============================================================
sorry! I can`t give u name of living saint but let ask Guru Granth Sahib JI . sahib blessed"MANTRN RAAM RAAM [which is present at everywhere] NAAMN DHIANN SARBATR PURNEH------------------------KHAT[six]LAKHAN PURANN PURKHEH NAANAK NAAM SAADH SAVAJNEH"40th band of slok sahaskrti[ang-1357]. this the tool which our GREAT GOD has blessed us. OK best wishes. gur fateh mein murakh 
==============================================================


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 5, 2009)

stupidjassi ji

Thank you for repeating the translation. I also translated it three posts back. The reason I am skeptical at this time is that this has happened before in the forum and it is hard to  encrypt code from one language to the other by accident.  We also need to proof-read our posts before we post them. But -- if mein_murakh writes back and says that is what happened,  that would be nice.


----------



## stupidjassi (Jan 5, 2009)

aad0002 said:


> stupidjassi ji
> 
> Thank you for repeating the translation. I also translated it three posts back. The reason I am skeptical at this time is that this has happened before in the forum and it is hard to  encrypt code from one language to the other by accident.  We also need to proof-read our posts before we post them. But -- if mein_murakh writes back and says that is what happened,  that would be nice.



i hope mein_murakh  might be busy in doing simran .
No kidding lol


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 5, 2009)

stupidjassi ji

I also hope that he could fit simran into his schedule today. If not, well surely Waheguru will understand and be patient.

Meanwhile, I am still trying figure out how to post an English paragraph written in Roman fonts into a unicode version of Gurmukhi script by accident. Rolling on the floor laughing :yes:


----------



## pk70 (Jan 5, 2009)

*aadooo2 Jio
Here is a complete version with interpretation by Dr Sahib Singh Ji along with translation by S. Manmohan Singh ji, it is from Sahskriti Slok Mehla 1*, *hope SPN sangat will enjoy it*
*ਮੰਤ੍ਰੰ  ਰਾਮ  ਰਾਮ  ਨਾਮੰ  ਧ੍ਯ੍ਯਾਨੰ  ਸਰਬਤ੍ਰ  ਪੂਰਨਹ  ॥ ਗ੍ਯ੍ਯਾਨੰ  ਸਮ  ਦੁਖ  ਸੁਖੰ  ਜੁਗਤਿ  ਨਿਰਮਲ  ਨਿਰਵੈਰਣਹ  ॥ ਦਯਾਲੰ  ਸਰਬਤ੍ਰ  ਜੀਆ  ਪੰਚ  ਦੋਖ  ਬਿਵਰਜਿਤਹ  ॥ ਭੋਜਨੰ  ਗੋਪਾਲ  ਕੀਰਤਨੰ  ਅਲਪ  ਮਾਯਾ  ਜਲ  ਕਮਲ  ਰਹਤਹ  ॥ ਉਪਦੇਸੰ  ਸਮ  ਮਿਤ੍ਰ  ਸਤ੍ਰਹ  ਭਗਵੰਤ  ਭਗਤਿ  ਭਾਵਨੀ  ॥ ਪਰ  ਨਿੰਦਾ  ਨਹ  ਸ੍ਰੋਤਿ  ਸ੍ਰਵਣੰ  ਆਪੁ  ਤ੍ਯ੍ਯਿਗਿ  ਸਗਲ  ਰੇਣੁਕਹ  ॥ ਖਟ  ਲਖ੍ਯ੍ਯਣ  ਪੂਰਨੰ  ਪੁਰਖਹ  ਨਾਨਕ  ਨਾਮ  ਸਾਧ  ਸ੍ਵਜਨਹ  ॥੪੦॥ *
*Manṯraŉ rām rām nāmaŉ ḏẖa▫yāna sarbaṯar pūrnah. Ga▫yāna sam ḏukẖ sukẖaŉ jugaṯ nirmal nirvairṇėh. Ḏa▫yālaŉ sarbaṯar jī▫ā pancẖ ḏokẖ bivarjiṯėh. Bẖojanaŉ gopāl kīraṯanaŉ alap mā▫yā jal kamal rahṯah. Upḏesaŉ sam miṯar saṯrėh bẖagvanṯ bẖagaṯ bẖāvnī. Par ninḏā nah saroṯ sarvaṇaŉ āp ṯi▫yāg sagal reṇukėh. Kẖat lakẖ▫yaṇ pūranaŉ purkẖah Nānak nām sāḏẖ savajniĥ. ||40|| *
*Whosoever is blessed with the spell of the Lord Master's Name and meditates on the All-pervading Lord. He who deems pain and pleasure alike and whose way of life is immaculate and uninimical, He, who is king to all the beings and overcomes his five deadly sins, Whose fare is the Lord's praise and who remains detached from mammon like the lotus in the water, Who instructs the friend and the foe alike and who loves the Lord's devotion alone, Who hears not another's slander with his ears and stilling his self-conceit, becomes the dust of all. whosoever has these six qualities, O nana, he is named the friendly8 saint and the perfect person. *
*ਅਲਪ = ਅਲਿਪ, ਅਲੇਪ, ਨਿਰਲੇਪ। ਭਾਵਨੀ = ਭਾਵਨਾ, ਸਰਧਾ, ਪਿਆਰ। ਸ੍ਰਵਣੰ = ਕੰਨ (श्रवण)। ਰੇਣੁਕਹ = ਚਰਨ-ਧੂੜ। ਮੰਤ੍ਰੰ = ਕਿਸੇ ਦੇਵਤਾ ਨੂੰ ਪ੍ਰਸੰਨ ਕਰਨ ਲਈ ਜਪਣ-ਯੋਗ ਸ਼ਬਦ। ਧ੍ਯ੍ਯਾਨੰ = ਕਿਸੇ ਚੀਜ਼ ਵਿਚ ਬਿਰਤੀ ਨੂੰ ਲਿਵਲੀਨ ਕਰਨਾ (ध्यान)। ਗ੍ਯ੍ਯਾਨ = ਸਮਝ (ज्ञान)। ਸ੍ਰੋਤਿ = ਸੁਣਨਾ। ਆਪੁ = ਆਪਾ-ਭਾਵ। ਤ੍ਯ੍ਯਿਾਗਿ = ਤਿਆਗ ਕੇ। ਖਟ = ਛੇ। ਲਖ੍ਯ੍ਯਣ = ਲੱਛਣ (लक्षण)। ਸਮ = ਬਰਾਬਰ। ਜੁਗਤਿ = ਜੀਵਨ ਗੁਜ਼ਾਰਨ ਦਾ ਤਰੀਕਾ।੪੦।

ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ (ਜੀਭ ਨਾਲ) ਜਪਣਾ ਅਤੇ ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਸਰਬ-ਵਿਆਪਕ ਜਾਣ ਕੇ ਉਸ ਵਿਚ ਸੁਰਤਿ ਜੋੜਨੀ; ਸੁਖਾਂ ਦੁਖਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਇਕੋ ਜਿਹਾ ਸਮਝਣਾ ਅਤੇ ਪਵਿਤ੍ਰ ਤੇ ਵੈਰ-ਰਹਿਤ ਜੀਵਨ ਜੀਊਣਾ; ਸਾਰੇ ਜੀਵਾਂ ਨਾਲ ਪਿਆਰ-ਹਮਦਰਦੀ ਰੱਖਣੀ ਅਤੇ ਕਾਮਾਦਿਕ ਪੰਜੇ ਵਿਕਾਰਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਬਚੇ ਰਹਿਣਾ; ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਨੂੰ ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਦਾ ਆਸਰਾ ਬਣਾਣਾ ਅਤੇ ਮਾਇਆ ਤੋਂ ਇਉਂ ਨਿਰਲੇਪ ਰਹਿਣਾ ਜਿਵੇਂ ਕਉਲ ਫੁੱਲ ਪਾਣੀ ਤੋਂ, ਸੱਜਣ ਤੇ ਵੈਰੀ ਨਾਲ ਇਕੋ ਜਿਹਾ ਪ੍ਰੇਮ-ਭਾਵ ਰੱਖਣ ਦੀ ਸਿੱਖਿਆ ਗ੍ਰਹਿਣ ਕਰਨੀ ਅਤੇ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਭਗਤੀ ਵਿਚ ਪਿਆਰ ਬਣਾਣਾ; ਪਰਾਈ ਨਿੰਦਿਆ ਆਪਣੇ ਕੰਨਾਂ ਨਾਲ ਨਾਹ ਸੁਣਨੀ ਅਤੇ ਆਪਾ-ਭਾਵ ਤਿਆਗ ਕੇ ਸਭ ਦੇ ਚਰਨਾਂ ਦੀ ਧੂੜ ਬਣਨਾ। ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਪੂਰਨ ਪੁਰਖਾਂ ਵਿਚ ਇਹ ਛੇ ਲੱਛਣ ਹੁੰਦੇ ਹਨ, ਉਹਨਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਹੀ ਸਾਧ ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਆਖੀਦਾ ਹੈ।੪੦। ❁ ਭਾਵ: ਅਸਲੀ ਸਾਧ ਉਹ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਹੈ, ਸਰਬ-ਵਿਆਪਕ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੇ ਨਾਮ ਦੀ ਬਰਕਤਿ ਨਾਲ ਜਿਸ ਦੀ ਆਤਮਕ ਅਵਸਥਾ ਅਜਿਹੀ ਬਣ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ ਕਿ ਉਸ ਦੇ ਅੰਦਰੋਂ ਮੇਰ-ਤੇਰ ਮਿਟ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਦੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤਿ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਹੀ ਉਸ ਦੀ ਜ਼ਿੰਦਗੀ ਦਾ ਸਹਾਰਾ ਬਣ ਜਾਂਦੀ ਹੈ ਮਾਇਆ ਅਤੇ ਕਾਮਾਦਿਕ ਵਿਕਾਰ ਉਸ ਉਤੇ ਆਪਣਾ ਪ੍ਰਭਾਵ ਨਹੀਂ ਪਾ ਸਕਦੇ।*
*
*


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 5, 2009)

pk70 ji

Now we are getting somewhere! Thank you for the information. This way forum members can have a discussion based on the full text information.

Antonia


----------



## Balwinder singh (Jan 5, 2009)

Sat Sri Akal!
Brother your question is good but answer should not be pointed , as the real task will not be done.Guru sahibs gave many gifts to many sikhs like Bhai bidhi chand family , daroli family , bhai Roop chand family , bhai Bhagtu ji,  Mian  Mir  ji,  Rai azizulla  etc  etc.  These people  are  blessed  by Guru  Sahibs  directly.And  they  are  in  deep  ,pure  love  with guru.You can expect somebody with saintly grace from these people.This  is  not a sure  formula  for  all.Yet  there  are  people  who  has  grace  of  Guru  Nanak  ji. I think it is enough hint.


----------



## spnadmin (Jan 5, 2009)

Balwinder ji, 

Please do not take offense that I am tagging along behind your wonderful post. The links below are there for any forum members who may not have the history in Sikhi to understand the contributions of each person/their families you have mentioned. If I have made any errors, please let me know.

Bidhi Chand Bhai Bidhi Chand Chhina

Daroli Bhai Indar Singh Daroli - SikhiWiki, free Sikh encyclopedia.

Roop Chand Untitled Document

Bhai Bhagtu ji http://www.allaboutsikhs.com/sikh-history-timeline/today-in-sikh-history-14th-april.html
(and I believe that Shaheed Bhai Baba Deep Singh ji is his son)

Mian Mir Mian Mir - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Rai Azizulla sikhchic.com | The Art and Culture of the Diaspora | Article Detail


----------

